# Green Plastic Toy Soldier - HELP



## walshii (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey guys - first post ! 

I am currently trying to come up with the best way to create the plastic green toy soldier costume as found if you google "cosplay toy solider"

I understand that well, this is a very polished professional job and my toy soldier costume wont look as good. I have found green fabric dye from the internet.

They has green in apple and olive which i like. However my main problem is finding an army jacket and trousers of the same color especially in cream or beige. Ive read dyes are easier to apply to light material is this true ? If so any ideas where i should look ? Overall im just looking for materials and body paint to match my dye ? Any suggestions as im starting to struggle? 

Thanks


----------



## Highball (May 26, 2008)

Go to any ARMY NAVY surplus store, they are everywhere, they should have the clothes you need. Try MICHEALS craft store for paint. If you want you could always take your jacket, (after its dyed) to like HOME DEPOT and have them match the paint to the dyed color.


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/74783-green-army-man.html


----------

